
Moving Away from Puppet: SaltStack or Ansible? - pmoriarty
https://blog.ryandlane.com/2014/08/04/moving-away-from-puppet-saltstack-or-ansible/
======
mattbillenstein
Glad you landed on Salt, I've used both as well and came to many of the same
conclusions. But once I got to grok salt, it's been serving us pretty well for
over a year.

For deploys, I've thrown a slack bot in front of the salt master; this lets
our engineers deploy from slack, get a quick summary of what's going out with
a link to github, and then post back the result of the deploy with a final
success/fail message.

